# La Sal Archery Bull



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Dont know all the details but i will find the story and post it soon< but its a nice bull!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Great bull there.Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

WOW! What a beauty! Great color in those antlers! Good Job!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

That's a great bull! Nice job to the shooter.


----------

